

Why does a/(b/c) = a(c/b)? - abhididdigi
https://www.mail-archive.com/kragen-tol%40canonical.org/msg00320.html

======
jonsen
I often find the following analogy useful to have in mind

    
    
      a-(b-c) = a+(-b+c) = a+(c-b)
    
      a/(b/c) = a*(/b*c) = a*(c/b)
    
      a*(/b*c) is not legal syntax in most languages, but why not?

